# Canines Unite!



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2017)

Canines of all sorts! We must unite to take on the feline menace!

We can start by playing with our balls!






Then we can take a nap or chase a squirrel. Or lick the nearest feline's face. All over. 

*JOIN TODAY AND FIGHT THE FELINE MENACE!*
(Feline traitors are free to join too!)


----------



## Mabus (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 12, 2017)

I could destroy any attempt at your uprising, with a lowly tennis ball filled with peanut butter.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Oct 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I could destroy any attempt at your uprising, with a lowly tennis ball filled with peanut butter.


Canines with self control
*Laughs*


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 12, 2017)

Jokes on you, my werewolf lady means I can I work either side.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I could destroy any attempt at your uprising, with a lowly tennis ball filled with peanut butter.


Or just plain peanut butter. That works too.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 12, 2017)

I think I'm am good.

Have fun taking on the feline's


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Lexiand (Oct 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Canines of all sorts! We must unite to take on the feline menace!
> 
> We can start by playing with our balls!



BTW is that the Dashcon ball pit?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> BTW is that the Dashcon ball pit?


Nope. Just some random balls I found. Literally on the first page on DuckDuckGo.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Oct 12, 2017)

How dare you!!

You dare to try and best me and my army of agile feline kin!?

You shall surely lose this war, my friend.
For what we may lack in numbers, we make up for in personality, originality and retractable claws!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> How dare you!!
> 
> You dare to try and best me and my army of agile feline kin!?
> 
> ...


Shush, kitten! <3

Here, enjoy this instead. :3





Yeah, I can't stop giggling for some reason...


----------



## Ginza (Oct 12, 2017)

Daddy's here


----------



## Hauptmann Meade (Oct 12, 2017)

Fearless dog leader, ready to lead the charge.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2017)

CUE CANINE MEMES!


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 12, 2017)

Cats will rule the furry world


----------



## Mabus (Oct 12, 2017)

Im a woofer yet somehow i dislike this thread xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Ginza (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Im a woofer yet somehow i dislike this thread xD


'tis but a 1000% satire thread, fellow woofer. NOT to be taken seriously. 

Also: Change your title to "Well-known Woofer"?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> 'tis but a 1000% satire thread, fellow woofer. NOT to be taken seriously.



I noticed you were smart enough to slap a satire tag on this one lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I noticed you were smart enough to slap a satire tag on this one lol


Obviously. Have to be subtle, yanno.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 12, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> How dare you!!
> 
> You dare to try and best me and my army of agile feline kin!?
> 
> ...





Yakamaru said:


> Shush, kitten! <3
> 
> Here, enjoy this instead. :3


Me atm :


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 12, 2017)

this place smells


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 12, 2017)

Let the fur fly!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> this place smells


...I just took a shower.

Don't blame ME for the wet dog smell! 

...Ok, you CAN blame me.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 12, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> this place smells


INTRUD-- wait, what am I doing ?
I ain't picking sides.



Yakamaru said:


> ...I just took a shower.
> 
> Don't blame ME for the wet dog smell!
> 
> ...Ok, you CAN blame me.


Ye take showers and get MORE smelly ??? Dafuq brah ?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Ye take showers and get MORE smelly ??? Dafuq brah?


Hey!

Don't be dissin' Woof'real! 'tis some real good shampoo!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 12, 2017)

I can be a dog too! Just a really distorted and disfigured looking dog that experienced extreme radioactive mutations.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hey!
> 
> Don't be dissin' Woof'real! 'tis some real good shampoo!








I ain't be dissin' ye, but wet dogs always SMELLEH !


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Oct 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hey!
> 
> Don't be dissin' Woof'real! 'tis some real good shampoo!



No matter how much you bathe, you will always smell.
If it's not the fur, it's your breath!


----------



## Steelite (Oct 13, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> No matter how much you bathe, you will always smell.


Something toooootally relevant here, too...
Cats always ruin my sofa and curtain ! At least dogs can guard my house while I'm gone >.>


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Oct 13, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Something toooootally relevant here, too...
> Cats always ruin my sofa and curtain ! At least dogs can guard my house while I'm gone >.>



When will you learn what's yours is now ours.. tsk tsk.
And we pay our dues. We keep rodents at bay and kill/occasionally eat the spiders so many may despise.

You don't adopt cats. We adopt you.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 13, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> When will you learn what's yours is now ours.. tsk tsk.
> And we pay our dues. We keep rodents at bay and kill/occasionally eat the spiders so many may despise.
> You don't adopt cats. We adopt you.


Those be fighting words, kitty.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 13, 2017)

Lets get ready to rumble!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 13, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> No matter how much you bathe, you will always smell.
> If it's not the fur, it's your breath!


...I can brush my teeth. And no, I don't eat kitty litter. That shit's just nasty.

But, the more important question is: Do you like the the smell? :3

...Wait. We have a feline in our thread now. Does that mean WE'VE been adopted now? Shit...

THEY ARE INVADING OUR COUCHES!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 13, 2017)

Cats are filthy disgusting creatures that spread brain parasites.








Canines are, always have been, and always will be infinitely superior in every way.










*
Suck it felines!*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Steelite (Oct 13, 2017)

I ain't no canine or feline (minotaur-phoenix here, actually), but I vouch for the canines. Felines just wanna eat my--... uh... the avian side of my family !... Y-yeah, let's go with that.
Go puppies go !


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 13, 2017)

LET THE BATTLE COMMENCE!





Aaaand the winner is: ????
(Results obscured due to food)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 13, 2017)

Everyone! Everyone!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 13, 2017)

WE HAVE TRAITORS IN OUR MIDST!


----------



## Steelite (Oct 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> WE HAVE TRAITORS IN OUR MIDST!


EXECUTE HIM AND THEN EXILE HIM !... OR... THE OTHER WAY AROUND, I DON'T CARE. GET HIM OUTTA HERE !


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 13, 2017)

Steelite said:


> EXECUTE HIM AND THEN EXILE HIM !... OR... THE OTHER WAY AROUND, I DON'T CARE. GET HIM OUTTA HERE !


Punishment: The Dashcon ball pit. And you're not allowed to play with the balls.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 13, 2017)

@Mabus the Well-known Woofer, everyone!


----------



## Yantiskra (Oct 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Punishment: The Dashcon ball pit. And you're not allowed to play with the balls.


We'll just give him our wool balls, meow :3 Thank you for gifting some to us!)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Punishment: The Dashcon ball pit. And you're not allowed to play with the balls.








You just cant keep a good dog down!


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm a red wolf because grey wolves and red foxes are overused and red wolves are somewhere in between. also, they live in
swamps and my lore for my sona is that he lives in a swampy island where it is always rainy.


----------



## coldbrew (Oct 15, 2017)

Wanna play? Wanna play? >XD


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 15, 2017)

Enemy sighted!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 15, 2017)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Enemy sighted!


_Rrrowling on the floor laughing_


----------



## Simo (Oct 15, 2017)

Oooooh, this is gonna be too fun! Everyone knows dogs never learn to leave us skunks alone...and now that I have them all in one place...well...this is almost gonna be like shootin' fish in a barrel! Prepare to be sprayed!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 15, 2017)

This thread in all its glory, defined in one picture lol


----------



## Simo (Oct 15, 2017)

Hmmm...foxes are canines, too! But, just as easily dealt with!


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm going to grab popcorn and just sit back and watch this war unfold.

Woah..... This skunk is going to get him self hurt if he does not be careful....

But I guess its none of my concern....


----------



## Simo (Oct 15, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I'm going to grab popcorn and just sit back and watch this war unfold.
> 
> Woah..... This skunk is going to get him self hurt if he does not be careful....
> 
> But I guess its none of my concern....



Ha! A skunk fears no mere dog!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 15, 2017)

Literally how it goes down, every single time.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 15, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Literally how it goes down, every single time.



was just about to post this video.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 15, 2017)

Great minds...


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 15, 2017)

But that stuff will run out right? I mean its used as defense. 
You can't just walk up to a dog and spry it on them. 

Right?


----------



## Loffi (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## modfox (Oct 16, 2017)

now where did i misplace my Dane axe?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Dogs are awesome


----------



## coldbrew (Oct 17, 2017)

Simo said:


> Hmmm...foxes are canines, too! But, just as easily dealt with!



OUT I SAID OUT






(Can't believe the first time I post a feral wuff is for this purpose lmao)


----------



## Simo (Oct 17, 2017)

coldbrew said:


> OUT I SAID OUT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! But wait till you have to eat, or go to the water-bowl...ya can't keep that mask on forever...

*dangles a juicy steak, after 24 hours of no food*


----------

